# Dog and Catfood Recall



## Big Horn (Aug 6, 2018)

I guess we were due for one.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/g-and-c-raw-dog-and-cat-food-recall/


----------



## Lara (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks. Good to know. I was planning to buy a new dog food today and will be searching the internet for the best one. I'll steer clear of the ones you posted,


----------

